# Sensor temperatura



## calawers (Sep 25, 2009)

Me gustaria saber si hay algun tipo de sensor de temperatura de hasta 300º C y muy importante....que sea para líquidos, y si existe me encantaria saber como recoger esa información para incorporar los datos a un ordenador, gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 25, 2009)

calawers: "Una termocupla básicamente es un transductor de temperaturas, es decir un dispositivo que convierte una magnitud física en una señal eléctrica. Está constituida por dos alambres metálicos diferentes que unidos, desarrollan una diferencia de potenciad eléctrica entre sus extremos libres que es aproximadamente proporcional a la diferencia de temperaturas entre estas puntas y la unión. Se suelen fabricar con metales puros o aleaciones (caso más común) y la característica más notable es que son empleadas para medir temperaturas en un rango noblemente grande comparadas con otros termómetros. Valores típicos del rango están entre 70 K y 1700 K, pudiéndose llegar en algunas circunstancias con aleaciones especiales hasta los 2000 K. 

Una termocupla, en rigor, mide diferencias de temperaturas y no temperaturas absolutas. Esto hace necesario el uso de una temperatura de referencia, por lo que suele emplearse un baño de agua con hielo (0º C). El empleo de termocuplas para medir temperaturas esta fundamentado en el efecto seebeck que a su vez es una combinación de dos efectos: el Thompson y el Peltier."
Fte: http://www.blogelectronico.com/2007/06/termocupla/comment-page-1/
Salu2.


----------



## calawers (Sep 25, 2009)

gracias pr la respuesta  pero me referia a un sensor puramente electronico aunque fuere controlado por un PIC, lo que quiero es un sensor que insertado en un cubo lleno de liquido me diga mediante un display u emitiendolo a una PDA o algo asi me diga la temperatura, gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 25, 2009)

Ahhh. la termocupla es un elemento sensor... si le agregas un circuito lo puedes usar con un PIC. Tu quieres un instrumento completo, entonces te recomiendo que mires:
http://www.omega.com/prodinformación/TemperatureControllers.html
Salu2.


----------



## broadcast (Sep 25, 2009)

Buenas tardes:

Depronto este link te sirva:
http://www.ditecom.com/datasheets/sensor/sugarcube.pdf


----------



## fer716 (Sep 25, 2009)

hola ..ya que estan en esto de los sensores de temperatura . una consulta. que puedo usar para colocarle a un diodo p6ke200 , para checar cuando sobrepase cierto nivel de calor..algo que pueda pegarle al lado al diodo..


----------



## broadcast (Sep 28, 2009)

Buenos dias

Para chekar la temperatura del diodo puedes usar un sensor lm 35 y un pic o con el lm 35 y comparadores, el lm 35 tiene el aspecto de un transistor y es un sensor de temperatura, este no es muy costoso y practico.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 29, 2009)

fer716: Tu consulta debes ponerla en otro subtema. Pero te adelanto algo: El p6ke200 es un supresor de transientes de voltaje, que es una proteccion y no se espera que este operando continuamente y aunque puede operar hasta 175 °C no es usual que haya que estar monitoreando su temperatura... Salu2.


----------



## fer716 (Oct 2, 2009)

hola . el diodo en cuestion (p6ke200) , pertenece a una fuente de 3 amperios que opera con un (top 224 y) .el diseño lo baje de internet y me trabaja bien . esta fuente es de un billetero de una maquina de videojuegos . el problema es que cuando se traba un billete ,el billetero trata de sacarlo y luego de guardarlo y asi sucesivamente, en este momento todos los motores de el billetero se activan uno tras otro y siguen asi hasta por horas y la fuente no aguanta el sobreconsumo . pero lo raro es que el (top 224 y) no se calienta . solo el diodo , al punto que ennegrece la tarjeta . y eso que ya reemplce el (p6ke 200 ) por el (1.5ke200 a) . que aguanta mas pero tambien se daña. que otra solucion puede haber ..agradesco cualquier información.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Oct 2, 2009)

Pues si es solo ese el diodo el del problema puedes reemplazarlo por otro de mas manejo de corriente. Para que no te queme el PCB no lo soldes a raz de la PCB si no que le dejas las paticas un poquito largas y lo soldas que quede volado.

Saludos.


----------



## fer716 (Oct 6, 2009)

y como que diodo pueden recomendarme que aguante mas .no encuentro otro . mañana adjunto el diseño de la fuente para ver que pueden recomendarme.


----------

